# I need to VENT about gas cans



## JimR

Who is the asshole that came out with these stupid laws for the new gas cans that are on the market?  These new ventless cans and spouts are a real piece of shit.  Does anyone know where I can buy about 6 flexible spouts for 5 to 6 gallon cans?  I refuse to buy these new cans that do not pour or do not have a flexible spout.  Maybe I should just install fuel tanks on my property to store gas and diesel.  I could mount a couple of 55 gallon barrels with a pump in the back of my pickup truck.  Our Government is a real work of art.  Maybe they are in bed with the plastic companies that needed a sales boost.


----------



## thcri RIP

Jim I agree with you 100%.  When it takes ten minutes to dump 4 gallons of diesel fuel out of my can it is just ridiculous.  Personally I think most people in them cans now cut their own air vent in making them more dangerous than before.  Some one with nothing to do.


----------



## JimR

thcri said:


> Jim I agree with you 100%.  When it takes ten minutes to dump 4 gallons of diesel fuel out of my can it is just ridiculous.  Personally I think most people in them cans now cut their own air vent in making them more dangerous than before.  Some one with nothing to do.



I guess this would be a great Black Market item if we could find someone to make them.  I wonder if they have the old style up in Canada?


----------



## muleman RIP

They suck big time. Wish I had known it was coming as I would have bought up a bunch of the old style. I am leaning toward getting some Eagle metal cans with flex spouts. They are pricey but I can't stand the new one I have.


----------



## Melensdad

If you don't mind spending money for quality, consider some commercial grade safety cans.


----------



## JimR

B_Skurka said:


> If you don't mind spending money for quality, consider some commercial grade safety cans.



How much heavier are the steel cans than the plastic?  Plus the plastic cans take up less room when stacked up side by side.


----------



## Doc

I drilled a 1/8th inch hole in my plastic cans.  Cover the hold with duct tape when not pouring.  Speeds up delivery time considerably.


----------



## JimR

Guess what, Canada still sells the flexible spouts.  I'll have to find a previous bolt customer of mine up there that can buy me some and ship them to me.  That will cure my gas can problems.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell I might have to renew my passport and go get some. I could sell about 50 right around me in the hollows right now.


----------



## JimR

muleman said:


> Hell I might have to renew my passport and go get some. I could sell about 50 right around me in the hollows right now.



They sell for $3.99 up there. I sent my customer an email to see if he could help me out.  i believe they could be sent here as used plastic tubes.  All he would have to do is remove them from the wrapper and handle them once to make them used.


----------



## muleman RIP

I know 2 of the cans that need spouts were made in Canada. I would go up and buy some whole cans if I could. I would get some extra spouts as well. If your guy gets back to you let me know.


----------



## garygaboury

Sorry to tell you guys but all the new cans sold in canada are the stupid ventless kind.  You can still buy the old spouts but they are getting harder to come by.  Up here we have two types of cans, one starts with W the other with S but they have different size spouts. If you know what kind of can you have I'm sure I can get my hands on a  couple spouts for you guys.



Gary
(In Canada)


----------



## JimR

muleman said:


> I know 2 of the cans that need spouts were made in Canada. I would go up and buy some whole cans if I could. I would get some extra spouts as well. If your guy gets back to you let me know.



I need to find out if he is willing to do this first.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't I wish we could still get the old kind.  I bought a couple new tanks last summer.  They are a real pain in the A$$.  I already have 5-6 cans for hauling gas but I needed a couple strickly for hauling water out to the camper every weekend.  Try holding a full 5 gallons over your shoulder for ten minutes while the water trickles out.  I use gas tanks(clean ones) for hauling the water since the spouts fit perfectly into the water inlet on the camper.


----------



## Doc

A few years ago the place that used to sell gas on the river closed down.  I went through all the same woes as you guys are with the stewpid ventless gas cans.  We had to transport lots of gas and tried mulitple ways to get the job done.
As I mentioned earlier in this thread the 1/8th inch hole will facilitate pouring a whole lot faster.  But that doesn't help with the rigid spout.
We also found what they called a super siphon that will transfer gas out of the can much faster than you can pour it with the ventless cans.  This siphon costs less than 10 bucks and is a breeze to use.  A few quick up and down movements starts the siphon, then just let the fluid flow.  Much better than holding the can over where you are pouring.  I use this method on my Kubota which has the gas fill right on top of the hood.  The siphon works like a champ for that application and many others.
Here is a link to one on Amazon.  They are listed at 8.95 now but were 6.95 when I bought mine.  I think I bought mine from Overtons, but when I googled Amazon showed it first, so that is the link I'm sharing.  Hope this helps someone.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Super-Siphon-supersiphonhose-Hose/dp/B000ZOT39A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1261137305&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Super Siphon w/ 6' Siphon Hose: Automotive[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

I've been lucky and found the old style at auctions.  I buy them up whenever I see them.


----------



## cj7

Use a golf tee to plug the vent hole you drill.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

septer makes the new mil spec gas can vents good seals better than the old jeep can and still uses the old style spout that works with diesel but not new gas tanks with a fuel nozzel restrictor in that case i use the texas credit card and go have a cup of coffee rather than hold up 5 gallons of fuel while the can pours through a winnie 1/2 inch spout this would alsowork wihh your new cans.


----------



## JimVT

you can buy vents to add to your plastic  gas containers now. I have seen them in auto stores and even kolpin has a add on vent


----------



## tommu56

I drilled a 5/8 hole in my cans  and popped in a valve stem less core remove the cap to vent.

and the jiggle pumps / super siphons work good too

tom


----------



## muleman RIP

I bought 3 of the new style cans to store extra gas for the generator. When I go to use them I will be drilling holes in them and using screws for a plug when they are empty. Still can't believe they can do this to us old guys who have a hard time holding a can for very long.


----------



## thcri RIP

I had a spare vent from an older can that was sent to me free.  I actually had a new can that the spout went bad on me and they sent me a new spout and it included the vent.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> I bought 3 of the new style cans to store extra gas for the generator. When I go to use them I will be drilling holes in them and using screws for a plug when they are empty. *Still can't believe they can do this to us old guys who have a hard time holding a can for very long*.


It's the same crowd that brought you "_You can keep your own doctor,_" and "_All the negotiations will be on C-Span,_" and all the other lies. Their tree-hugging EPA figured that you and I would be stupid enough to say the extra time is worth it to ...are your ready for this????...

*SAVE THE FUCKING PLANET!!!*

I GOT YOUR FUCKING PLANET RIGHT HERE....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Anyone tried the new gas cans:






Are they worse than the ventless ones?


----------



## JEV

My kid loaned my 1-gallon old style to his buddy and I never got it back. I was forced to buy one of these for my 2-cycle string trimmer, and it's a POS. I found an old style can at a garage sale in the Fall, and threw the other one in the garbage.


----------



## muleman RIP

Same difference. The first thing i do with mine before using is to sit down with a pair of dykes and cut all the damn safety tabs off. They have made it so damn hard to pour a friggin can it is nuts. They still need a hole to be able to pour fuel.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Same difference. The first thing i do with mine before using is to sit down with a pair of dykes and cut all the damn safety tabs off. They have made it so damn hard to pour a friggin can it is nuts. They still need a hole to be able to pour fuel.




pop a valve stem the back of the can less the core.

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> It's the same crowd that brought you "_You can keep your own doctor,_" and "_All the negotiations will be on C-Span,_" and all the other lies. Their tree-hugging EPA figured that you and I would be stupid enough to say the extra time is worth it to ...are your ready for this????...
> 
> *SAVE THE FUCKING PLANET!!!*
> 
> I GOT YOUR FUCKING PLANET RIGHT HERE....


 
 Actually Jev , That new design started before Obama was ever in office . Wanna guess who it was ????? Your old buddy 

Good to see you in another good mood to start the new year . Do I smell bread burning ???


----------



## JimR

Just remember that the idiots that caused this are here to justify their stupid ass jobs.  This is what they do so that no one will fire them.  This country needs change allright.  Let's start with the idiots that designed these new ventless cans.  From there we can remove all the other idiots in office and regulation type posts that think up this kind of crap.


----------



## Cowboy

This is another good thing Craigslist comes in handy for . I posted an ad in the local wanted section saying I was buying good old style plastic fuel jugs with old style nozzles & vents . I had my pick of all I wanted anywheres from 2 to 10 bucks apiece delivered . I got some dirty ones I keep old used oil & Hydraulic fluid in for 50 cents apiece . 

  Most were like new on the inside and I never ended up with a bad one  . Garage sales are also a good place to look . Just a thought from the cheap seats


----------



## mak2

So the new gas can design is so the gasoline vapors wont escape?  Really?


----------



## JEV

BigAl said:


> Actually Jev , That new design started before Obama was ever in office . Wanna guess who it was ????? Your old buddy
> 
> Good to see you in another good mood to start the new year . *Do I smell bread burning ???*


Does this look like it's burning? Past E Fagioli and baguettes. Honey whole wheat is in the oven.


----------



## mak2

OK I googled it, the valves really are to prevent fuel evaporation.  I spill twice as much as I did before and no one ever really left the lid of the gas can.  I thought surely it was safety reasons.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This is what happens when environmentalist whackoes get into office and or are in the pocket of our ploiticians. These new ventless gas spouts are supposed to keep the Gasses from the gas can escaping ect ect. But I tried filling my snow blower with my nieghbors fuel can. How can these things protect the environment when they dont have a fleable snout and the gas spills all over the place! Fn environmentalists and the politicians who are in bed with them!


----------



## mak2

Snowcat Operations said:


> This is what happens when environmentalist whackoes get into office and or are in the pocket of our ploiticians. These new ventless gas spouts are supposed to keep the Gasses from the gas can escaping ect ect. But I tried filling my snow blower with my nieghbors fuel can. How can these things protect the environment when they dont have a fleable snout and the gas spills all over the place! Fn environmentalists and the politicians who are in bed with them!



yep, piss poor design and I always spill it now, never used to,  I wonder if evaporated gas is worse for the environment than burnt gas.


----------



## loboloco

mak2 said:


> yep, piss poor design and I always spill it now, never used to,  I wonder if evaporated gas is worse for the environment than burnt gas.


I think I figured it out.  Evaporation into the atmosphere represents a very slight fire hazard.  However, confining the vapors in a plastic or metal can creates an even larger hazard in that the cans become pressurized and thus more volatile, creating an even bigger safety hazard.  It's all a conspiracy to ban gas cans


----------



## loboloco

mak2 said:


> yep, piss poor design and I always spill it now, never used to,  I wonder if evaporated gas is worse for the environment than burnt gas.


You realize don't you, that every time you spill gas, you are supposed to call the local HAZMAT clean up teams and pay several thousand dollars to have it removed?


----------



## mak2

loboloco said:


> You realize don't you, that every time you spill gas, you are supposed to call the local HAZMAT clean up teams and pay several thousand dollars to have it removed?



I dont wanna take the thread off topic or anything but.....when they first came out with those floruesenct light bulbs I bought one, you know I was trying to be environmentally responsible and stuff, anyway I put it in a lamp and had it about a week or two.  I was sitting in my living room accross the room from the lamp with that bulb.  I heard a pop, looked up, and flames started shooting out of the lamp.  I sat there and watched it go up,soo damn lucky I was home.  Anyway I stood up, walked over to it picked up the lamp and walked out the back patio door and threw it out in the back yard so my house did not catch fire.  I think I might have been talking about this on this forum and someone pointed out my backyard (at a different house) is now a hazmat site.  I looked it up, it really is.  Dont tell anyone. 

Funny I called GE (I think it was) and told them what happened.  They offered to send me some crazy number of bulbs to replace it, I said ummm no thanks, it damn near burned my house down, why would I want more of them?  So they send me a check, I think it was like 50 bucks or something.

So yea, I am sure the gas causese a hazmat crisis.


----------



## DaveNay

mak2 said:


> So yea, I am sure the gas causese a hazmat crisis.



It's the mercury.


----------



## mak2

Yea, I found out later.  Thisreally was when they first came out.  At the time I did not know.


----------



## Cowboy

DaveNay said:


> It's the mercury.


 
 Same thing they used to put in the cheap thermometers, that as a kid I used to break open on purpose to make old silver coins look like brand new . 

  Of coarse I used proper protection , My fingers to rub it on the coin, after breaking the glass tube carefully with a hammer to remove the mercury . It never seemed to effect me .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

loboloco said:


> You realize don't you, that every time you spill gas, you are supposed to call the local HAZMAT clean up teams and pay several thousand dollars to have it removed?


 i can't speak for states like california but generaly if the spill i sless than 5 gallons you don't have to report it if its over 5 gallons you can clean it up your self if you have the means to contain it you are just responciable for any long term effects if it's osha regulated such as on the job than you must be qualified to clean up the spill.


----------

